# teat length in ND



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Are there any Nigerian Dwarf breeders out there in all of the USA that you know of who are breeding for longer teats and have good milk volume production in there does? I've been looking at some does in my area, and they have the milk volume, but all the teats are practically microscopic! It's sooooo frustrating!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, there are. We must just be keeping them to ourselves here in Maine.  Annika (my Avatar) has lovely long, soft teats and big (but not too big) orifices. I'd be thrilled if all my Nigerians inherited those traits from her. I'm not a big breeder, but there are several farms here who could show you does you'd drool over. The ADGA shows here are usually a pretty big shoot out between Valley's-Edge Farm and Denbow Acres. Both farms have wonderful goats. However, there are other reputable breeders here who do not do the show circuit. Or who don't show as competitively, but still have great milking lines; Bluebird Pond Farm and Tiny Angels Farm come to mind...

And there are others that also breed milkable Nigerians, but I'm blanking on names right now...


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I would look at dam and sire's dam in particular when it comes to milk production, and teat length. I would say some of the top breeder's in the country have both production records, and from what I can tell in photos, some does with nice milkable teats. Dill's, Rosasharn, Pholia Farm, etc. Or you can always find those big ND breeder's lines in other herds, if it's a bit prohibitive to get goats from top breeder's in person. I would just be sure to check that the farm has DHIR records, as milk production seems important to you. I have a great ND out of Rosasharn, and Twin Creeks lines that milks like a dream, and has those milk pounds too. As a second freshener she's made 597 pounds in 126 days in milk. It is entirely possible to find an ND that milks, but also has nice teats. Hang in there!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I care how much they milk, but they don't have to be the best of the best. I just want to have milkable teats without having to get minis or standards! Maybe someday I'll have to drive up to Maine! @groovyoldlady, has Annika passed on those lovely teats to her daughters?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Her daughter has nice teat size, but her orifices are smaller. So she is not quite as easy to milk. However, she gives more volume than Annika.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Good to know! I've heard that teat size, shape, and placement are inheritable, but that orifice size are less consistently passed on.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I breed for teat length. Granted, I breed mostly nigi mixes because finding pure bred around here is difficult. I have cookie who has medium capacity (she milks a quart a day) and standard sized teats. She weighs about 40 pounds. You might have to create your own line.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

You should definitely be able to find milkable teats in Nigerians! I'm up in Canada, where we are many steps behind what's available in the US (though all my does are by US import bucks). I've always drooled over Rosasharn lines (among many others!).

This was my first year with NDs, I had 4 does freshen. Two with really lovely sized, easy milking teats, and two with much smaller ones. My favourite doe is by a buck from http://www.fairleafarm.us/ though I think she gets her teat size more from her dam, who was sired by a buck from Kaapio Acres (they don't seem to be breeding anymore, but were heavy on Rosasharn lines). My 2nd favourite doe is sired by a buck from http://camanna.com/ and linebred on her dam's side on a buck from https://odomfamilyfarm.org/. There are so many options down in the states! I so wish the border was still open for importing at least bucks...

Just because I find the comparison interesting, here are photos of my 4 does who freshened this year (all FFs).

This doe is now sold, between her teat size and outward placement hand milking is no fun at all, and I'm selecting for easy hand milking.


This doe I'm holding on to for one more freshening to see what happens. Her teat placement is a bit better, but they are short and orifices are pretty small so again not the nicest to hand milk.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/269txWj]

This doe is a total dream to milk! Lovely length of teat and the most buttery soft udder texture.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/MkYDPQ]

And this is my overall favourite doe. Nice teat size and placement, absolutely lovely to hand milk.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/28q5jPy]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/26Dpkcu]


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I bought a buckling out of this doe for that very reason. I also have a couple of does with very nice teats.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I bought a buckling out of this doe for that very reason. I also have a couple of does with very nice teats.
> View attachment 137635


 I've seen a photo of that doe before!!! Those are some teats, wow.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

This breeder has some incredible teat length (as well as mind blowing production) on some of their does. I say it all the time but I'm just so bummed the border to Canada is completely closed for import. Heartbreaking!!!
https://www.amethystacresfarm.com/

Zuzanna is so dreamy! https://www.amethystacresfarm.com/zuzanna


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Mossyrock said:


> I've seen a photo of that doe before!!! Those are some teats, wow.


I have three does bred to him due at the end of October, middle of November. I can't wait to see what he throws.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Mossyrock said:


> This breeder has some incredible teat length (as well as mind blowing production) on some of their does. I say it all the time but I'm just so bummed the border to Canada is completely closed for import. Heartbreaking!!!
> https://www.amethystacresfarm.com/
> 
> Zuzanna is so dreamy! https://www.amethystacresfarm.com/zuzanna


Oh my goodness! Zuzanna is amazing! :hubbahubba:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Are there any Nigerian Dwarf breeders out there in all of the USA that you know of who are breeding for longer teats and have good milk volume production in there does? I've been looking at some does in my area, and they have the milk volume, but all the teats are practically microscopic! It's sooooo frustrating!


My gracie... nothin out of any special lines... but. Her orifaces are nice and placement is great. I can use three fingers to milk her but her udder is so soft and supple that i reach my extra finger up on it to help me milk her. So maybe not just look for the perfect teats but udder and all. . I think if her udder weren't so soft it would be a bit more of a challenge to milk her but as it stands i could get close to a quart (25-29oz) of milk from her in maybe ten minutes of hand milkin when she was a few weeks fresh.

We just bred our mini... i am kinda nervous bout milkin her... how crazy is that? Lol! But. Since gracie was my first i am used to her teats and how i milk her. Now i am gonna have learn all over with dora. Hahhaahah.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tiny Angels retired. However, Humble Acres in Maine have some terrific Nigerians who are bred for production and teats that are long, plump and easy to milk. They also clean up in the show ring. My 2 bucks and 2 of my doelings are from there. Absolutely awesome animals. She doesn't show, but you will find her animals pinning in the ring for other farms.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Love all these pictures! I'm glad there's hope!


----------

